# Remington Model A-5 12 ga.



## 64daytonaht (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm in search of a replacement ribbed barrel w, or w/o choke modifier on the end, for my Remington Model A-5 shot gun. Or, someone in Central Texas, or Central Florida that can possibly straighten the one on it. Any help would be appreciated.

Bo


----------

